# TA on SPI, does it work?



## newSPIer (4 May 2006)

I am going to move from US stocks to SPI (had enough of the late nights!). I mainly use technical analysis and can see SPI moves in good cycles. However, the more I read/research the worse it sounds. The general impression I am getting is SPI is dominanted by a few big players and you can get seriously ambushed by price manipulation. Does anyone have success stories of TA on SPI?


----------



## lesm (4 May 2006)

You may want to take a look at Brent Penfold's Site:

http://www.indextrader.com.au/

Cheers


----------



## newSPIer (5 May 2006)

Thanks, it looks like a good resource.


----------



## chemist (5 May 2006)

lesm said:
			
		

> You may want to take a look at Brent Penfold's Site:
> 
> http://www.indextrader.com.au/
> 
> Cheers




"These Score Board results in Australian dollars are hypothetical only, showing the results of trading 1 contract per signal. Please be aware hypothetical results DO NOT indicate future success"​
Funny, he's been trading 20 years and all he has are hypothetical results. For a few thousand bucks he'll let you share in the hypothetical profits.

Snake-oil salesman. No-one sells a genuine system.

cheers,
Chemist


----------



## robots (6 May 2006)

hello 

the SPI is based on the ASX200

so if you know where the ASX200 is going congratulations

sure there are opportunities with with SPI being over sold/or bought

I dont believe there are big players in the SPI futures market based on the reaction from my broker when pulled my small amount of money out

i would love to see the buy/write options technique for SPI become more common, but brokerage at $25.00 per contract is a killer for the risk

thankyou
robots


----------



## DT_Futures (2 October 2006)

daytrading spi is tough swing trading is okay.

thats why i stopped daytrading spi and moved onto the usa markets for that...

indexselect.com.au used to have some info on there site, havnt been there latly so might have been taken down. worth a look anyway


----------



## iSPI (2 October 2006)

newSPIer said:
			
		

> I am going to move from US stocks to SPI (had enough of the late nights!). I mainly use technical analysis and can see SPI moves in good cycles. However, the more I read/research the worse it sounds. The general impression I am getting is SPI is dominanted by a few big players and you can get seriously ambushed by price manipulation. Does anyone have success stories of TA on SPI?




Absolutely ,
Check out Trading The SPI thread for my latest trade.

I use TA for trading the SPI.

Watch trading the SPI thread you won't learn exactly how I trade but
I will prove TA works trading the SPI


----------



## spitrader1 (4 October 2006)

chemist said:
			
		

> "These Score Board results in Australian dollars are hypothetical only, showing the results of trading 1 contract per signal. Please be aware hypothetical results DO NOT indicate future success"​
> Funny, he's been trading 20 years and all he has are hypothetical results. For a few thousand bucks he'll let you share in the hypothetical profits.
> 
> Snake-oil salesman. No-one sells a genuine system.
> ...



id watch what u say and fully investigate chemist before you go shooting ure mouth off....alot, and i mean ALOT, of people use this system. A couple of brokers around town even have dedicated brokers to his clients to help people understand his signals...note i do not use him, but i think at the very least he uses good discipline in his trading. His book is excellent on risk/money management.


----------



## spitrader1 (4 October 2006)

robots said:
			
		

> hello
> 
> the SPI is based on the ASX200
> 
> ...




wrong robots, there are massive players in the SPI market, just about every assett manager/prop trader/hedge fund uses the SPI in some way or another, in size. You only have to look at the last sep/dec roll where the SFE had to issue a warning to participants on the asx that the cash market that morning was going to be affected by the sheer size of the open futures positions held.....


----------

